# Granny does your dog bite? No, child, no.



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*But my 12" disc sander does ! *

Couple days ago I was working in my shop and sanding a small piece of wood on the 12" disc sander I made. 
.
.








.
This pic is from when I made the sander 3 years ago. I was testing it out and only had a 10" sanding disc to use back then. I keep 12" discs on it now. Here's the full build if you're interested ... http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/34349 
.
.
So Anyhooo, the sander caught the piece of wood I was sanding and flung it to some far-away place in the shop. And sure as shootin' when it did, my fingers dug into that 120 grit paper spinning at 1725RPMs ! Pretty sure I yelled something STRONGER than









.
.
To stop the bleeding (I'm on blood thinners and need to be careful) I wrapped a tissue around each fingertip and put a piece of duct tape to hold it. Couple hours later I pulled off the tape and here's what I see… 
.

















.
.
So I've been washing it good and keeping Neosporin on them and today when I took off the bandaids they look better. 
.


















.
.

But I gotta tell you, Boy are they TENDER !! Even something like putting socks on is a pain in the (fingers) !

So just a reminder once again at how we gotta be careful around even the simplest of our machines..

Comments, questions welcomed as always.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

OUCH! is right!
I let my guard down while using my Rigid sander center.
It was not as severe as your injury but it still hurt and it scared me.
Lesson learned.

Thank you for sharing your accident with us. We can never be reminded enough to "Be Careful".


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll bet that stiiinnnnggggggs!!
Been there done that, on my edge sander, (more than once) lol


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Joe, well that will be a PITB on the tips for abit. A trick I use for small pieces is to clamp them in a Jorgeson style wooden clamp to hold them, works great on the drill press, router table disc sander, ect


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Duct tape is my go to bandage as well. When I was a teenager I was using a belt sander (in shorts) and decided the floor was a better work platform. Some how I slipped and ran the sander across my knee. So my knee looked about like your fingers. Thanks for the reminder. I was just thinking of rigging up something not so safe, think ill wait and do it proper.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

yes it happens way too quick ….. and you only know just how much you use things ….. when things like this happen ….......FEEL BETTER …......wishing you a quick recovery ….....oh BTW IF WIFE KISSES IT MAKES IT FEEL BETTER …......LMAO


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

SHUDDER!

Makes all my orifices pucker up. One of the worst infections I ever got was from bumping my knuckles up against an 80 grit belt on an edgesander.

One thing I noticed about sanding, whether it's with a belt or disk…if you force it, bad things happen.

Let the sandpaper do the work.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

That injury you have looks like a perfect candidate for this antiseptic called (New skin), it'll help you heal fast but stings a bit when you put it on the first time, if you haven't tried it alreay, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

OW! T.M.I. nice build Joe, but I didn't need the photos…. brings back too many memories….so many memories…ouch….damn !

Hope you are ready for some cooler weather ! I sure am (hoping the hurricane misses us and doesn't drown us out) fingers are crossed for the next few days.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I hope having no fingerprints doesn't tempt you into a life of crime.

Yeah, those disk sanders can do some damage in a hurry.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

2nd the New Skin, it will put a clear coat on them and seal it up.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep. That's a mom ma. You could of at least sanded down the finger nails so you wouldn't have to cut them for awhile.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That does look like it hurts.
The good news is if you grind down the other fingers you should be able to crack any safe with a 3-2-1 combination.
If your a safe cracker.

Aj


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Joe. Several years ago I ground a bit off the end of one of my fingers. Enough to go to the ER to have it looked at. The hand doctor instructed me to soak the fingertip in hydrogen peroxide several times a day. Good antiseptic power and it apparently helped gently remove dead bits of tissue. The end of the finger healed very well although it does not have as much padding as the rest. Try some simple drug store hydrogen peroxide to help your fingers heal. Not certain if there would be any issues for someone on blood thinners.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Electrical tape is superior to duct tape for bandages Joe. The elasticity is just right so you can pull it nice and tight without cutting off circulation. Just keep that in mind next time you decided to grind some of that extra length off your fingers ;-P


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's see. One foot diameter times pi gives 3.14 foot circumference. Times 1725 rpm gives a linear speed at the edge of the disk of 5,416.5 feet per minute or just a hair under one mile per minute. It would appear that touching your fingertips to sandpaper traveling at 60 miles per hour is not a good idea!

Hope the fingers heal soon.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Been there. Done that, Joe. With 60g paper. It'll keep you off the piano for a while. And the guitar. And the sax. OH!!! The sword of Damocles we musicians who are woodsmiths live under. I ran my left #1 into my bandsaw blade a couple years ago. It went nearly to the bone. Cut a nerve. It's still numb.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Got you all beat….108" edge sander…..120…...80…....aaannd…...40 grit! More times than I care to remember(or admit).
Took about half of my thumb nail off with a nice new 40.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Ouch*, is a cute way of expressing your feelings…..


> ..... Even something like putting socks on is a pain….
> 
> Comments, questions welcomed as always.
> 
> - JoeinGa


Don't put socks on your fingers then…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

OUCH is right!
There are less painful ways to a manicure.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I was expecting the rest of the joke. Here is the version I heard.

Man: Excuse me son, does your dog bite?
Boy: No sir it doesn't.
Man: reaches down to pet the dog
Dog: bites the man
Man: I thought you said that your dog doesn't bit?
Boy: It doesn't…but that is not my dog.

We've all been there I suspect. I've been known to put the band-aids on my finger tips before I try to rub the fingerprints off.
And put some Neosporin on those things. You don't want an infection and it will help with the pain.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Nice to know that I'm not the only one who does things like this. I was running the giant pencil eraser (abrasive cleaner stick or some such) over the drum sander and it caught and jumped up. I of course put three of my knuckles on the drum and sanded nice little rounded notches in them in a nice straight line.

As noted, antiseptic, keep it covered until it stops weeping and then try not to do that again.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yikes Joe. Maybe August is a curse for woodworkers.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Disk sanders ate a b!£@h. I have l lost sevaral knuckles to that beast. I feel your pain.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

The thing to remember about those disc sanders is that less than half the width if the disc can be used effectively. One half is traveling towards the table which is good. The other half is traveling away from the table and that's what will throw wood around. The center just doesn't move that much and does a poor job sanding anything.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ouch is right. Glad it wasn't any worse. Just a good reminder to us all tho. Anything can happen at any moment.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Like others, I have been bitten, it takes quite awhile to heal and HURTS.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have sanded where I didn't want also….takes a long time to heal compared to nicks and cuts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I just gotta say, I never knew what that lyric was in Devil Went Down to Georgia before this post.

Sad news on the fingers Joe. Hope all ends well!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> I just gotta say, I never knew what that *lyric was in Devil Went Down to Georgia *before this post.
> 
> Sad news on the fingers Joe. Hope all ends well!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


*YAAAAAY ! Somebody finally gets it ! *

And thanks everybody for all the comments. It was a dumb mistake and I figured we can always use a safety warning, even when it happens to somebody else!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Huzzah! What did I win? ;-)


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I just scrolled right down to the bottom of the comments, I couldn't bear to look at the pics. Sorry you got hurt.


----------



## TinWhiskers (Oct 17, 2015)

Got a way back machine?


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Well now that's interesting… The original lyrics came from civil war era song about substance abuse:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soldier%27s_Joy_(fiddle_tune)

Twenty-five cents for whiskey, twenty-five cents for beer

Twenty-five cents for morphine get me out of here

chorus: I'm my momma's pride and joy (3X)

Sing you a song called the soldier's joy

Grasshopper sitting on a sweet potato vine (3X)

Along come a chicken and he's say 'you're mine'.

I'm gonna get you there don't you want to go? (3X)

All for the soldier's joy

Chicken in a bread pan scratching that dough

Granny does your dog bite no child no… [6]

All for the soldier's joy7


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a bit of a head scratcher to me though. Is this just nonsense rhyming, rather like the Beatles song, "Yellow Submarine"?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> That s a bit of a head scratcher to me though. *Is this just nonsense rhyming*, rather like the Beatles song, "Yellow Submarine"?
> 
> - Underdog


That's what I think a LOT of songs are anymore. Just a bit of nonsense rhyming.


----------

